# John Deere 265



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is my JD 265, 17hp Kawasaki tractor. It is a work in progress. The deck was junk, so that got tossed. I have the rims to put on bigger tires like in the second pic. I'm going to use the big ag' tires instead of the turf savers. I traded a basket case POS 3 wheeler for it. I'm bored, so I thought I'd share.










I got it to eventually make it into a mini loader like this one.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks like a cool project but in reality thats a waste....save your $. I tried using a lil 25hp diesel JD yesterday and it was gutless.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

eglc i have two tractors with plows and ive never had them run out of power or traction in any storm


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It definitely couldn't handle a snow pusher or anything, but I think it would work good to fart around the yard with. It would be fine to move mulch, grade the stone/dirt driveway, pick up stuff with a set of forks and other light work. I love hydraulics and I'd go buy a skid steer if I could instead of working on this, but I can't so I'll tinker with what I have. This is certainly NOT a Home Depot John Deere. This thing weighs a ton and has a thick C-channel frame.

Google "loader plans" and click on the first choice, you'll see all types of lawn tractors with loaders and even back hoes. There's even a Craftsman on there with a back hoe.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

yea definatly it could do what you said you plan on using it for... maybe even a small plow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My 50" Swisher plow I use on the 4 wheelers would be perfect.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea... I think jd might sell a 54" hydraulic 4 way plow for that model but I'm not sure.


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

Hate to say it but whatever plow you put on it will be a manual angle. The later 300 series offered the 4 way hydraulics. 300 series meaning 312, 314, 316, 317, and 318s. They could also have a small bucket loader put on them. The 318s were the better tractor by far since they had the better forward/reverse/brake setup. I had a 316 before the 425 that I have now. My driveway is 30' wide at the garage and I NEVER had a problem moving snow with it. But I also had a blower for it when the plow couldnt handle it. The only thing that I can say should have been designed better is the blade height. The plow on my 425 moves a lot of snow but on the second pass on a long driveway the plow cant roll the snow enough.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm going to use the blade pulley to run a hydro pump since it won't be needed to run a deck.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

good idea.. both of my tractor plows are manual angle and i don't really mind it


----------

